# How do you manually move a broken Crown stacker?



## Sushi2Go (Feb 11, 2022)

Let's say the stacker completely stops working or runs out of battery. Is there a manual switch button to push it? Manual doesn't tell me anything.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Feb 11, 2022)

There should be a switch under the cover plate that you switch to disengage the brake and allow you to pull it.  If you do that just make sure you switch it back or else your risk discharging the battery.


----------

